

How to Fix Science - jackfoxy
http://lesswrong.com/lw/ajj/how_to_fix_science/

======
fl3tch
It's funny how the author uses published studies to support his claim that
science is broken. What's statistically more likely, that 80% of articles
conflate "statistical significance" with colloquial "significance", or that
_one study_ misinterpreted many of the others. That requires bias on the part
of only one team of authors. Nah, the studies that support my thesis must be
true.

But if those studies (which reviewed other studies) are true, it's a nice
example of the self-correcting nature of science. We've gotten this far. To
say that science is fundamentally broken is a bit of an exaggeration.

